# I'm on a mission to kill the music!



## sunset (Dec 10, 2007)

Dont get me wrong. I like Christmas music just fine, but they put the darn tree up here at work, and they have had jingles of 4 songs playing over and over again. I am ready to lose it...:hissyfit:
I am going to break the offending piece of machine if they dont turn it off.. I dont think I can stand this till Christmas. HELP!


----------



## Halo (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Im on a mission to kill the music!*

I can understand how annoying and frustrating that must be.  I couldn't handle the same 4 jingles over and over either.  What if you made up different lyrics to the jingles that made you laugh every time you heard them.  I know that sometimes I will do that when a certain song gets on my nerves.  Just a thought?


----------



## sunset (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Im on a mission to kill the music!*

Ya know halo, maybe if I tried that this morning, it may have helped, but I am too annoyed to make light of it now.. I told someone about it, so hopefully they will do something about it, or I have no problem in cutting  the wire. haha.. The guy in the same room as me confessed to being agitated too.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Im on a mission to kill the music!*

It's everywhere. I agree - it starts too early and it's just too much. :rant:


----------



## sunset (Dec 11, 2007)

The music is off! :dance:  Isnt that how they torture people? To have constant repetition to make a person crazy?


----------



## Halo (Dec 11, 2007)

Glad to hear that the music has stopped


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2007)

sunset said:


> Isn't that how they torture people? To have constant repetition to make a person crazy?



I believe they call that "high school".


----------



## sunset (Dec 12, 2007)

David Baxter said:


> I believe they call that "high school".



Nah, In High School, I was the one torturing the teachers.


----------



## ladylore (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Im on a mission to kill the music!*



Halo said:


> I can understand how annoying and frustrating that must be.  I couldn't handle the same 4 jingles over and over either.  What if you made up different lyrics to the jingles that made you laugh every time you heard them.  I know that sometimes I will do that when a certain song gets on my nerves.  Just a thought?



How about "Santa was run over by a reindeer" by the Irish Rovers.  :rolling:


----------

